# Tange Struts rebuild or...?



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought a Bridgestone MB-4. It came with a Tange Struts fork. I don't know much about sus forks but it feels dead. It is easy to compress and slow to rebound. Can I rebuild it? Is it worth rebuilding? And if it is not worth it, What 1" threaded options do I have? 

Sorry for the noob questions, but my first bike was a bridgestone and I had to get one again.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

It sounds like it's an elastomer fork, and the elastomers are shot. Just take it apart and see what falls out. It isn't working, so you can't hurt it. Probably not possible to get parts for it any more, but you might be able to rig/use Rock Shox Quadra elastomers or some other type if you really want to salvage it.


----------



## PepeVL (Sep 18, 2007)

If I was you I would forget elastomers and would focus in replacement springs. I replaced my Quadra 21's internals for a set of speed springs and it works fine. A bit different (less progressive when compressing, a bit less silky when extending, but performs nice and are better equipped to handle big bumps). 

Not hard to find on ebay. A lot of vintage forks share the same kind of springs.


----------



## Breakurnees (Dec 13, 2007)

That sounds good. I'll look into it. Thanks


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Some Links to Manuals here...*



Breakurnees said:


> I bought a Bridgestone MB-4. It came with a Tange Struts fork. I don't know much about sus forks but it feels dead. It is easy to compress and slow to rebound. Can I rebuild it? Is it worth rebuilding? And if it is not worth it, What 1" threaded options do I have?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions, but my first bike was a bridgestone and I had to get one again.


hey Breakurenees - had same issue, but the guts of mine were perfect. You need a long (like 11") hex key in 5mm. I cut the 'bend' off a cheapo Allen wrench and used a couple of socket extensions to get deep into it....

See this link;
Tange Struts Servicing

cheers

dmc

PS - I have an MB-4 as well, the first one from 1988...

PPS - Search around - there is someone on the boards who offers replacement elastomers for many old forks, can't recall the username...I think SlimBoy..

PPPS - sorry for the title, no manuals for the Tange, I was thinking of another shock..


----------



## anj (Feb 16, 2012)

Breakurnees said:


> I bought a Bridgestone MB-4. It came with a Tange Struts fork. I don't know much about sus forks but it feels dead. It is easy to compress and slow to rebound. Can I rebuild it? Is it worth rebuilding? And if it is not worth it, What 1" threaded options do I have?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions, but my first bike was a bridgestone and I had to get one again.


There's a website called "suspensionforkparts.net" where you can purchase replacement elastomers for the Tange Stuts for about $50 US


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

you can get some springs here, altough Tange is not listed, maybe they have the same dimensions

Wings-Suspension, innovative suspension tuning for mountain bikes


----------



## huffines23 (Sep 20, 2013)

Tange - Tange Strut S/GS Elastomer Refresh Kit - Suspension Fork Parts eStore - (Powered by CubeCart) this is the site for the Struts GS elastomer kit


----------



## lairdcreevy (4 mo ago)

rudymexico said:


> you can get some springs here, altough Tange is not listed, maybe they have the same dimensions
> 
> Wings-Suspension, innovative suspension tuning for mountain bikes


They don't have springs, just Elastomers, bushings, & washers. See service link in another response above.


----------

